# From Classic to CC; what happens to images on my drive



## mikecox

I have decided to switch from Classic to CC.  When I install CC will all my classic images remain on my computer.  Will I have to move them to the cloud manually or is there some kind of automated process that does that?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Mike, do you really mean a total switch, i.e. you plan on using LRCC only, and no longer use LR Classic?

If yes, it's quite simple....start LRCC and use the Catalog Migration tool (in the File menu), point to your Classic catalog and LRCC will do the rest, which effectively means importing all the current Classic images, together with the associated metadata. It will *copy* the existing images to the storage location specified in the LRCC preferences, and it will then proceed to upload them to the cloud.

A couple of things to note:

1. Get your Classic catalog into a clean state first, i.e. no missing images. Any missing images cannot be migrated.

2. Make sure you have sufficient available disk space in the specified LRCC location, as effectively your existing image library is initially duplicated (so yes, when all is done, your existing Classic-cataloged images are still on your hard drive).

3. Depending on your LRCC preferences, that local copy of the images that LRCC initially creates will remain (if you have selected to "Store a copy of all originals"), or will gradually be removed (if that preference is unchecked).

But if you are planning to continue to use Classic and LRCC in a combined hybrid workflow, the Catalog Migration tool is NOT the right way to do this.


----------



## mikecox

Hi Jim, good to see you! 





Jim Wilde said:


> Mike, do you really mean a total switch, i.e. you plan on using LRCC only, and no longer use LR Classic?


Well, I thought I did but after, reading your response, and watching Richard Harrington's related course on "Lynda.com" I realize that is not such a good idea.

I'll stick with Classic, for most of my work but install CC and load a couple projects to see how it works.

Thanks


----------

